# Ways of cleaning inside the computer



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Experts always advised to not use vacuum cleaner to clean the pc and suggested to sue a can of compressed air. But a can of air will blow the dusts away from one part...we don't know where that dusts will go. But a vacuum cleaner will suck the dusts up.
In this video this guy uses a vacuum cleaner How to Clean Inside Your PC - Mindpower - YouTube though he warned it might be static. So what's the point of using it?
Also, how to clean those ribs under CPU fan with air can? it will just push the dusts more inside...

If I take my computer to a computer shop, they will cost unnecessarily much to just clean it. I was hoping if I can do it myself.
Advices and opinions are welcome.
Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not a good idea Electrostatic-sensitive device - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia there are specialist vacuums, but they are not cheap Computer Vacuums by Cleaner Systems Ltd
Which is why compressed air is the easier option.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree compressed air is the best and you can face it so it blows out though lately I just take the tower outside where I don't care where the dust goes.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

So to clean it properly, I have to open/unmount all parts right ? Like the fans, cpu fans and ribs ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here you go How to Clean the Inside of a Computer: 11 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I second the statement to use compressed air. It typically always throws the dust outside the case, so I would recommend cleaning your PC outside.

You can also use 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean the fan blades if they are dusty.

When putting compressed air on the fan blades, ensure that you are using a Q-Tip to make sure they do not spin while being clean. Over spinning the fans will wear out the bearing.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I not saying to do this but I've done it....and it works quite successfully. I take my PC outside to the patio, take off the side panels, then grab my leaf blower (gas).....yes I said leaf blower. I fire that up and stand about 12 to 16 inches and way and let it do it's thing. 

Something similar to this video....
Cleaning a dusty computer case with a leaf blower - YouTube


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I would in no way recommend that it's very poor excuse for a proper cleaning.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Makes for an interesting story I suspect it is "tongue and cheek" T_Rex!


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there a guide about how to open the parts safely and put back on? Then I can clean each part with brush.
It was assembled, so no default guide came with it..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Loads of videos https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...&sa=X&ei=yLNOVJBJlN7sBr_7gKAE&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Taking outside not only gives the dirt a place other than the house/office to go, but I find the sunlight helps do a complete job since I see the little residue in places missed under artificial light. Concrete patio is my cleaning spot.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

well, I will always clean it on the inside, a bit more dust would not hurt.  Its nothing compare to what is already there.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I take mine outside and use an air compressor with an adjustable pressure valve and blow tip. Works very well, don't use tons of pressure and don't get right close to the components.
My ancient tower has been modded with a 4 inch fan mounted behind a washable automotive air filter that's mounted on the side of the case. Doesn't look bad, not exactly a beautiful mod, but very effective at keeping dust out. It keeps a slight positive pressure, so all air going in has to come through the filter. I clean the filter every month or so, and I've only cleaned the case a couple times since I did it a few years ago.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you have to be careful with air compressors since sometimes you will get moister with the air.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

There's also this cleaner and some people use this to clean their machines: http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-...782723&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=eletronic+duster


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a fair bit cheaper than the other vaccum's, have you seen any ratings or reviews.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Joeten,

If you're talking about the duster I posted, then the reviews are on Amazon itself and also there's a video on the page where someone cleans their Dell desktop using this duster. It does a good job and I feel like getting one myself. In fact, I should haha.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting, I see they have mini tools and if the poster there is correct, there should be another model which is ESD safe. If that is the case it could be a good call.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Joeten,

Yeah, I like this product based on the dust it blows out. People who review this product say this is a BEST BANG for the buck.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would check if the ESD safe model was available before jumping.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool beans! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have had one of those for several years. It is "safe as milk" and has never harmed anything.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

ditto


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guy's it's kind of new to me.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It really is a "plugin" "can of Air" Joe and long run way less expensive.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I not saying to do this but I've done it....and it works quite successfully. I take my PC outside to the patio, take off the side panels, then grab my leaf blower (gas).....yes I said leaf blower. I fire that up and stand about 12 to 16 inches and way and let it do it's thing.





T_Rex said:


> I would in no way recommend that it's very poor excuse for a proper cleaning.





Rich-M said:


> Makes for an interesting story I suspect it is "tongue and cheek" T_Rex!


Indeed. One of the articles team, (FSG, I think), once said he used a pressure washer. :lol: Thankfully, I don't think anyone took him seriously.



kendallt said:


> I take mine outside and use an air compressor





sobeit said:


> you have to be careful with air compressors since sometimes you will get moisture with the air.


Yes, a compressors tank will usually generate lots of condensation on the inside which is blown out during normal usage. Not good to be mixing that with electronics.

I believe the 'Can of air' such as you would buy from a computer/electronics store is specially manufactured in such a way that eliminates the risk of condensation.

Re: vacuum cleaners, particularly the domestic type which are far too powerful, the suction can create like a mini cyclone in and around the components. This increases the risk of ESD.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Indeed. One of the articles team, (FSG, I think), once said he used a pressure washer. :lol: Thankfully, I don't think anyone took him seriously.


 I wouldn't use a pressure washer, but there are plenty of times that I have used soap, water and toothbrushes to clean computers and other electronics. It's not the inescapable disaster that it sounds like. Just ensure the electronics are well rinsed and thoroughly dried before applying power. Moisture/water is not a death sentence to electronics if you don't fire them up while wet. 
You'll cause more damage with too much air pressure than you would with moisture in the airflow.

Look at how many methods there are to 'saving' cell phones that are dropped in water. everything from removing battery and putting them in a bag with oatmeal, rice, proprietary moisture absorbers etc and letting them sit. All of them work simply because the common denominator is to remove the battery and let them sit long enough to dry.

I wouldn't recommend the method to anyone because it's not just a looks/feels dry condition, you need to let it sit in a warm area preferably with good air circulation for a long while before you add power.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Perhaps FSG would be disappointed to note that I forgot to mention that he was actually joking. :grin:

I agree with you about the drying out thing but I worry about those that will go poking around/blowing/sucking after powering down and unplugging the machine and assuming that there won't be any current still going around.

I believe pressing and holding the power button for a few seconds dissipates the current.

I was once thrown across a room by current in the chassis on an old TV because I thought that switching it off and unplugging would be sufficient. Ok, we're not talking about the same currents but in electronics terms, they can be deadly, not to you, but to the machine.


----------

